
Laundrapp, “Uber of Laundry” Collapses - Ice_cream_suit
&quot;Laundrapp was founded in 2014 to provide an on-demand laundry and dry cleaning service. The business initially operated in London, Edinburgh and Birmingham before expanding elsewhere in the UK.<p>More than £15m was pumped into the company during successive funding rounds but it ran into cash flow difficulties and was forced into administration after its investors declined to put up more capital.&quot;
======
danielcohen992
The company has been taken over by a group who’s last 2 companies went
insolvent owing hmrc hundreds of thousands. Very dodgy. Wouldn’t give them my
clothes.

